# pretty Nina - NINA RICCI



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2008)

I just bought a bottle of this one (1.7 oz 50ml Eau de Toilette Spray) which is a special limited edition of the regular Nina by Nina Ricci

I absolutely LOVE IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and would like to know if you guys have tried it, they don't seem very popular fragrances nor Nina nor pretty Nina...

Nina is floral and stronger while pretty Nina is floral fruity and fresher, and I strongly recommend those two if you like this type of fragrances


----------



## user79 (Oct 3, 2008)

I really used to love Nina Ricci perfumes. I had Premier Jour and Love in Paris. I kind of outgrew the sweetish perfumes, but she does make really nice scents if you like the sweet floral fruity kinds. I love her bottles too.


----------

